# From La Belle Province... Le Ben



## Ben1984red (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi,

        I've been looking around for while now, so i though it would be nice to say hello. My name is Ben, i'm from Québec Canada, i'm 23 and i've just finished university. I'm 6'1'' and 185 pounds, and i wourkout three time a week at my local gym. I've also started to play tennis and i'm getting better. 

         I've been going to the gym for six month now and i feel great, i've lost alomost 40 pounds just by eating well and working out. I'm proud of what i've accomplished but i dont want to stop there that's why i'm still out there looking for info that will help me to achieve my goals. And for now, i must say i'm impressed by all the info this forum provide.

        See you around,

Ben


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

Welcome Ben


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2003)

Bienvenue Bennoit!!!
Yes another "grenouille" in the ranks  
dero icitte d'Ottawa.
J'epere que tu va bien aimer le forum,fait attention aux anglo,y mordent!!! 
They are a good gang,very resourcefull in many topics!!!
Have a question,ask away!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2003)

Ben1984red welcome to IM! 

glad to hear of your weight loss success.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

Another Cannuck 

J/K Welcome


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

welcome aboard


----------



## Ben1984red (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the welcom messages.

See you around.


----------

